

IT labor shortage is a myth - gongfudoi
http://www.baselinemag.com/index2.php?option=content&task=view&id=4536&pop=1&hide_ads=1&page=0&hide_js=1

======
pg
There is a great shortage at the high end. I know a bunch of startups that are
desperate to hire really good programmers.

~~~
brlewis
Isn't that more specifically a shortage of really good programmers who will
work mainly for equity? That might always be a problem. I think programming is
an activity that tends to make people risk-averse.

~~~
emmett
At Justin.tv, we give really good programmers equity and we pay them good
salaries. So if you know any who are risk averse but want to work at a
startup, send them our way.

